# Pandemonium in Boston: Demo of Terror Network



## Bedrockgames (Nov 6, 2009)

Just letting everyone know we are going to host a demo of our new game, Terror Network: a counter terrorism RPG- Sunday, November 8th, 12-6, at:

Pandemonium Books & Games
4 Pleasant Street
Cambridge, MA 02139

We are equiped to run two games at a time, with between 2-6 players in each group. We will also run skirmishes of our combat system for those who want to try it out. 

You can learn more about Terror Network and Bedrock Games at: 
Bedrock Games


----------



## Tharian (Nov 12, 2009)

You know.... I've really got to make it a habit to check this section of the boards more frequently.  I was just visiting Boston over the weekend, but I didn't make it into Pandemonium until Monday.

How did the demo turn out?  Did you have a good number of people show up?


----------



## Bedrockgames (Nov 12, 2009)

Tharian said:


> You know.... I've really got to make it a habit to check this section of the boards more frequently. I was just visiting Boston over the weekend, but I didn't make it into Pandemonium until Monday.
> 
> How did the demo turn out? Did you have a good number of people show up?




There weren't too many people there. We will be at The New England Fan Experience in Boston this Sunday if you are interested.


----------

